# cracked side view mirror housing



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Are you looking for a pretty solution or a practical one? I would say either duct tape or super glue. I don't think wax is going to guarantee water wont get in there.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> Are you looking for a pretty solution or a practical one? I would say either duct tape or super glue. I don't think wax is going to guarantee water wont get in there.


I'm looking for a decent looking solution that's inexpensive.

Thanks.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the clear film on the front and mirror of my car, some clear film like that would probably work. It is basically a very large phone screen protector. I know they have the universal sheets of that zagg invisible shield at target you could try that?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Is it the housing thats cracked, or the actual mirror itself?

If its the mirror, you can probably get it replaced. There's a thread somewhere around here that has a diagam for removing it, and i doubt a new one would cost a ridiculous amount.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> I have the clear film on the front and mirror of my car, some clear film like that would probably work. It is basically a very large phone screen protector. I know they have the universal sheets of that zagg invisible shield at target you could try that?


Using the clear protector film is a great idea. To bad he didn't have some on there before the rock hit it.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Is it the housing thats cracked, or the actual mirror itself?


It's the housing - think about where a rock would strike when the car is being driven.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> I have the clear film on the front and mirror of my car, some clear film like that would probably work. It is basically a very large phone screen protector. I know they have the universal sheets of that zagg invisible shield at target you could try that?


Seems like a good idea - I'll give it a shot.

Thanks!


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

That is what the film is on there for to protect it from rocks. It is on the hood and front of the car too, the dealer had it as an option and since my last car had rock chips all over the hood it seemed like a good idea. You can barely see that it is on the hood since it only goes like a foot up on the hood you can only really see it when it is really dirty. I think the brand was xpel or something. They gave me a packet with it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

feh said:


> It's the housing - think about where a rock would strike when the car is being driven.


Either see if your warrant will get you a new one, or buy some glue/plaster, fill the cracks, then use PlastiDip to cover the side mirror.


----------



## buck95 (Jan 19, 2013)

Less than a month after I got my 2012 Cruze A stone cracked through the plastic casing of my side mirror. (Didn't hurt the glass or motor) I looked at buying a replacement (<$50 on ebay and simple enough to install) but instead got a set of chrome covers ($25) that fit perfect and covered the hole and stiffened up the crack. Might consider this option if its just the outside plastic molding. These are big mirrors to start and the chrome cover even seen to make it look bigger. I can post a picture if anyone is interested.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Superglue to keep it from spreading. Then clear bra over both side view mirrors.


----------

